# Rotary snow plow bash



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

My take on a rotary snow plow. Uses a rs 555 mabuchi motor, 7.2V and a propeller adapter form electric model aircraft. I use a speed control hooked up through the flap channel for a 6 channel 7.4 gig air radio. The MTH VO 1000 is converted to battery which is in the plow car. Enjoy







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11713361925/


GaryR


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks to be working pretty well. The blower is running on battery?


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, the blower runs on 7.2 model car battery and the engine runs on a 9V 1600mh battery. 


GaryR


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it works pretty good. I think it needs more of a constant power supply tho. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might try a higher voltage battery on the blower motor. I had a 12v drill motor, but i use a 18v battery. Ron Seneck suggested that. Spins faster.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I was trying for a more prototypical operation. The plow throttle was at half speed. I don't recall seeing a video of a rotary plow doing 50 mph. A wedge type plow , sure, but not a rotary.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

They are talking about blade speed, not train speed. Faster blades make the snow go farther and is more spectacular to watch.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My thought is that the impeller is going too fast for the size of the outflow opening. There seems to be a lot of snow flying up from in front of the impeller housing, as if there is too much air being drawn into the thrower and it has to go out in other places. 


On my rotary all the snow goes out the shoot, except for a small vortex that forms in from of the blades and then gets caught up.



































It is fun to let the electrons do the heavy work.

Chuck


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Chuck. I think your right. More torque needed, larger opening. Darn nice plow you have there.  


GaryR


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, it was built by Ken Orme of the Denver Garden Railway Society around 1990. I think he made about six and sold them to society members. Living in Virginia I don't get to exercise it very often. I got to use it a lot when we lived in Denver. Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Chuck, 

That model really looks good!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks BRO! The housing in its earlier life was a Delton caboose. It was trashed by a hail storm, so I did some kit bashing. I added the side door and added about an inch of scribed siding to extend the body up to the coweling. The side door was the end door on the caboose. Chuck 

Caboose before it's new life as a rotary.


----------

